# Which MBTI makes the most effective troll?



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

ENTPs, ESTPs, ENFPs, and INTPs. The best trollish people I've known have been an INFJ and an ISTJ respectively though.


----------



## Cat Brainz (Jan 26, 2016)

Id say ENTPs as they have dom Ne meaning they can come up with 100 ways to troll someone, Aux Ti which means they can annoy people by logically ripping them apart and trolly tert Fe which takes joy in trolling.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

What does it mean for a troll to be "effective"? Troll without getting caught/banned? Get people riled up?


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

When I think of trolling I think of Ne axis users more so than a specific type given that tho it makes sense why people list Ne doms. To me Ne comes off as a lot of baiting, probing, playful curiosity usually with often good intent or naive on how it can potentially rub some negative. But more sinister diabolical pretentious use of Ne comes off as a condescending way to one up and make others feel inferior, as far as a mockery being made. Ne can go either direction from my observations but trolling seems a predominantly Ne axis trait whether used innocent or with condescension.

I have two Isfj friends and an Enfp friend who will all troll people. I.e. Reel people in and make a mockery at their expense. For me it all appears really childish and mean spirited. They see absolutely nothing of it. It just humor to them. To bait some oblivious idiot or someone having a bad day and chuckle in a clucking hen group. I always find this behavior as coming off really insecure. The time even invested in such games says more about how they value their span of time in life than anything they make mockery out of. This is all very innocent and not malicious intent. To someone like me tho who is way more no bullshit I usually think they look more foolish than any fool they bait and laugh at.


----------



## DarkSideOfLight (Feb 15, 2011)

ENTPs have too much love. In real life I like ESTPs trolling style.


----------



## Tipo (Jan 12, 2017)

Duo said:


> Destructive trolling isn't type related. It's about the individual's sadistic bent and their lack of power in the real world. The most effective trolls in cyberspace, are the least effective humans in meatspace.


I do most of my "trolling" in the real world, to people I extremely like or dislike, someone who can match me intellectually, just for kicks. I do this to people I dislike because, well, they suck and it's fun to mess with people. I troll people I like with stupid jokes and such, just because I have friends that put up with such silliness, haha. Is this even really trolling, or just goofiness? Maybe I'm an "ethical troller"-- I wouldn't troll a 12yrold online. I also don't troll online because incriminating evidence is much more likely to be found through this medium, lol:tongues:



Duo said:


> I see INTPs as being much more subtle. So they might not provoke as many people as ENTPs, but those they do provoke are much less likely to realize they were ever trolled.


Haha yea me @ my parents


----------



## JaguarPap (Mar 26, 2016)

Simpson17866 said:


> ENFP
> 
> -N-Ps know how to bounce from one failing attack to another, E-F-s know how to keep the other person from running away :wink:


The ENFPs I know in real life get their feelings hurt pretty easily. They also wear their feelings on their sleeve, and thus, would not be able to wear a "troll mask" like an ENTP could.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

If there was an answer for NTP, I would have chose that one. Instead, I chose INTP only because they're not as likely to stick around, so their trolling is more effective. They are just a tiny bit less likely to be baited back. But just by a tiny bit.


----------



## PalmKing214 (Dec 5, 2016)

Like many people before me have said, definitely at NTP.

ENTP in real life - I always thought of ENTP's as the smart kid in high school who always sass-mouthed the teacher and had a T-shirt that said "Sarcastic comment loading" or "Excuse me, I'm allergic to bullshit." One of my best friends from high school is an ENTP and if she perceived that a teacher didn't have it together, she trolled them like no other.

INTP online - Not to introvert-extrovert stereotype but INTP's are probably better at online trolling. I always think of them as the people playing NationStates whose country is some radical, totalitarian dictatorship ruled by a beaver overlord. My roommate is an INTP and outwardly he's pretty chill but if you cross him in cyberspace, Lord have mercy on you.


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

JaguarPap said:


> The ENFPs I know in real life get their feelings hurt pretty easily. They also wear their feelings on their sleeve, and thus, would not be able to wear a "troll mask" like an ENTP could.


 -NTPs do it because we're insensitive to hurting other people's feelings. -NFPs do it because they're sensitive to other people hurting *their* feelings. We do it for amusement, they do it for revenge. That means they don't get bored as easily as we do.


----------

